# m/v Francis Gerena



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Radio New Zealand International reports that the Maritime Safety Administration and the Police in the Solomon Islands are launching an enquiry into last week's sinking of the ferry m/v Francis Gerena on its way from Malaita to Honiara. The vessel was licenced to carry 75 pax but is reported to have been carrying almost 400 plus cargo. Authorities tried to stop the vessel from sailing but it was so crowded they could only pass a message to the bridge. The master was seen disembarking the ferry before it left port. It was owned by a would-be politician who is standing for election and offered free travel to passengers. It is understood no lives were lost.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kauvaka,sm.23 dec.13:44 re:m/v francis gerena.thank you for posting this news,glad to hear no casualty's regards ben27


----------

